# Happy birthday Katie! (12/1)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's a couple of hours early, but I wanted to make sure to wish you a happy birthday, Katie.

With a Saturday birthday, you get to celebrate all weekend long. *Happy birthday Katie!*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty:arty::cheer2:Happy Birthday Katie!:cheer2:arty:arty:

I hope your day is filled with fun!

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday! And many Neezer licks to you!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Have a SUPER Birthday KATIE !!!*

:flypig::flame::llama::bounce::bounce::bounce::cheer2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATIE!!!*

Is this a big one that ends in a "0"???

Hope you have a great day with your hu-kids and fur-kids (oh, and your hubby too!)

Love and Licks from all of us! (well, you know what I mean...)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Katie!!!! arty:

Hope you have a great one!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks ladies!
I will be 34~ Sometimes I feel so old (at least my body does!) and other times, I feel like...heck I am only 34!
I am spending my birthday relaxing with the kiddos/hubby/dogs in the morning, then off to the Christmas Craft fair at their school. But I am really looking forward to the evening~ it's hubby's company Christmas party at the Hyatt in Sacramento and we are getting picked up in a Limo! I can't wait! Happy Birthday to me! :whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie - Your birthday plans sound wonderful and a lot of fun! Have a grand time going in the limo and to your DH's Christmas party! A super way to celebrate! You are such a young Chic-it-tee and beautiful too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum::clap2:Happy Birthday Katie!Hope you have a great day!:clap2::drum::juggle:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!!!arty:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay Happy Birthday Katie!!!!!!

:hug:

Lito and Kristin


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Have fun on your limo-date!  Don't do anything *I* wouldn't do. hehe.

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Katie!* Sounds like you have great plans for the day, enjoy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Katie! wahoo- limosines and that cute little Heidi too. You Rock girl!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty:arty: Happy Birthday Katie arty:arty:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Katie.....I've got 20 years on you and I still feel "young", so don't worry, you aren't old yet!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Good Morning and Happy Birthday to you Katie ... wishing you many more happy and healthy years. 

Regards,
*'Lo* and Hank


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie--








Hope it will be a great day and year for you!:whoo:
Sally,Oliver and Comet


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE

Have a great time tonight. It sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Katie... A whole 34. Gosh, I haven't seen 34 in oh........13 years! Yikes.

Have a great day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Katie. arty: Have a super day!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Katie! Have fun!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATIE!!_


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful bithday Katie!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Enjoy the weekend! May this be your best year ever!!!! Roxie and Brutus want to help you blow out the candles--and eat your cake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok, Katie...I am SO glad you popped in, as being the newbie here, I was unsure if you were dog or human! 

Happy Birthday!!! (I wish I were 34 again!!!) :tea::grouphug::


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------

